# fantastic box elder platter thanks to TT



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

The "fantastic" owes exactly zero to me and 100% to the amazing piece of box elder that I got from TT. Because the plank was only 1" thick and I knew it would be very light-weight when turned down, I put it on a pedestal of bloodwood. I know some folks don't like pedestals but I kind of prefer them so it worked out well; gives it a nice heft that it otherwise wouldn't have. 

Right now it has 5 coats of shellac and I'll likely add another 5 but it won't look any different than it does now. The small natural edge was supposed to be larger but more of it turned off than I expected. It's 9 1/2" across.

The raw plank is hightlighted on my box elder page.

Thanks again to Kevin for the wood.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

That's an amazing piece of wood and a great job getting the most out of it. Love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Great looking peice Paul, can't wait to produce something half that nice myself. Beautiful peice of wood too.
James


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

Its because of projects like this that i want to get into wood turning, Very nice job.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks wild Phind, 
Almost looks like it's on fire. That is a tremendous amount of red for box elder. Very nice.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, that is just totally beautiful, that had to be fun to turn.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

jiju1943 said:


> Wow, that is just totally beautiful, that had to be fun to turn.


Thanks. In some ways it was NOT fun to turn. Box elder is quite soft and the end grain just tears like crazy even with sharp tools.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Fantastic.........
I like the pedestal and the shape of the platter.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

phinds said:


> Thanks. In some ways it was NOT fun to turn. Box elder is quite soft and the end grain just tears like crazy even with sharp tools.


You couldn't tell it by the great job you did.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a well executed beauty!


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

That is one nice piece!!! I love the color! I wish I could get a-hold of this stuff!


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

!
:thumbsup:!

'nuff said.

p


----------

